# CPC-A Looking for a job in Winston-Salem, NC area



## thuling (May 11, 2012)

I am looking for employment in the Winston-Salem, Greensboro area. I have my CPC-A and will have my RHIT credentials in the fall. My resume is attached.

Tajuana Huling, CPC-A


----------



## maddismom (May 14, 2012)

Hi Tajuana:

I'm not in your area nor am I a hiring manager, but wanted to tell you your skills look great and I think you were very smart in pursuing your RHIT, also.  On your resume' I would definitely recommend listing your current Clinical Experience first instead of second.

Good luck in your coding future!


----------

